# German Mobile Providers - who is best?



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all,
After having a very good plan with Telstra in Australia (15GB/month, no lock in contract for $70 per month), I’m finding the Germans don’t like to give out a lot of data. Telekom is almost the same price for a 6GB plan!

Does anyone have any recommendations? Or is the public wifi that good in Germany that I don’t really need big data?

It would be handy to use Telekom, as I have an Apple Watch with LTE. Do Telekom have free hotspots around most of the country?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Mobile phone services are substantially more expensive in Germany than in most other European countries. 

Coverage varies across the country.


----------

